# Utah Bull Elk Limited Three Corners North Slope Unit Scouting Report Expanded



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

This expanded report shares detailed scouting information regarding the Bull Elk Limited Entry Unit referred to as the North Slope - Three Corners Limited Entry Elk unit. This research does not cover the general elk hunt areas outside this LE unit.

In 2006, I compiled a scouting report of my efforts for a 2005 tag (I am a hydrogeologist so the report is professional-grade). I went out there 10 times to scout in '05; interviewed hunters from the previous year; obtained name and location of ranch that usually allows hunters; interviewed biologist; GPS coordinates of scout cam locations (2 locales-at least 9 different trophy bulls) etc&#8230; I then updated he report with additional data and photos for several successful hunts since then including one unmapped spring the elk use heavily.

NOTE: NEW info- In 2008 one of my customers harvested a 370+ class bull approximately 0.1 to 0.2 miles from Scout Cam #2 (GPS coordinates and photograph included). This customer will remain anonymous due to my customers profession. In 2010 a buddy used my report and bagged a 350 Class bull near a hidden, unmapped seep or small spring included in this upgraded report. 
Below is the TABLE OF CONTENTS:

TABLE OF CONTENTS

LIST OF FIGURES

LIST OF APPENDICES

CERTIFICATIONS AND LIMITIATIONS

INTRODUCTION & SCOPE OF WORK

2.0 UNIT BOUNDARIES AND REGION DESCRIPTION

2.1 UNIT BOUNDARIES

2.2 REGION DESCRIPTION

2.3 GPS TIP

3.0 WATER

3.1 GREEN RIVER

3.2 FLAMING GORGE RESERVOIR

3.3 xxxx spring

3.4 xxxxx MOUNTAIN SPRINGS

3.5 xxxxx SPRINGS - The Sleeper

3.6 ssssss SPRING

3.6.1 GPS Location of Trail Camera SCAM1:

3.7 ssssss SPRING

3.8 sssss DRAW - Small Tributary Canyon Unnamed - Two Springs - 2010

3.8.1 GPS Location of North Spring Trail Camera in Two Springs:

3.8 OTHER WATER LOCATIONS

3.9 UNMAPPED SPRING or seep

3.9.1 xxxxxxxxxxCampground

3.9.2 xxxxxxxxx Border and GPS Coordinate of Scouting Camera 2

3.9.2.1 GPS Location of Trail Camera SCAM2:

3.9.3 The Unmapped Spring xxxxxxxx - and Elk Rubs

4.0 INTERVIEWS

4.1. phone interview - big game biologist, xxxxxxxx

4.2. PHONE INTERVIEW - PERMITTEE SHALL REMAIN NAMELESS

4.3. HIGHLIGHTS OF WRITTEN REPONSES

4.4. SAMPLE QUESTIONNAIRE (OBSOLETE)

4.5. how to obtain names and addresses of permit holders

4.5. landowners

4.5.1 Mr and Mrs XXXXX

4.5.2 Mr and Mrs XXXXX

5.0 SUMMARY OF MY HUNT

6.0 STRATEGIES, TRAVEL ROUTES, OTHER HUNT AREAS

6.1 SCOUTING STRATEGY

6.2 HUNTING STRATEGY

6.3 TRAVEL ROUTES SUMMARY

6.4 BULL SIGHTINGS AND OTHER HUNT AREAS

6.5 Other Hints

7.0 TRAVEL TIPS

7.1 Names of 1:24,000, 7.5 Minute Topographic Maps to Cover Unit:

7.2 1:100,000 map

8.0 APPENDICES: Photographs; Unit Map; xxxxxxMap; East Roads Mapped

LIST OF FIGURES

Figure 1 Unit Map.................................................................................................... Appendix C

Figure 2 xxxxxx Map................................................................................................ Appendix C

Figure 3 Roads Mapped - East Portion of Unit.......................................................... Appendix C

LIST OF APPENDICES

A. Photographs - Scout Camera 2 near xxxxxx Border

B. Photographs - Scout Camera 1 xxxxxxx Spring

C. Photographs - Scout Camera Unnamed Springs near xxxxxxx Draw

D. Photographs - Scout Camera Small spring near xxxxxxx

E. Photograph - 2008 370 Class Bull near Scout Camera 2

F. Photographs - 2010 350 Class Bull near spring xxxxxxxx

G. Photographs - 2012 Elk taken near the Green River (south of unit)

Due to demand I am charging $125.00 for the report. Per usual I will only release 10 or less this year.

Consider that you will spend several times $125.00 in just one scouting trip, of course, depending on where you are from. This report will save you at least one scouting trip. This is a scouting booklet and in no way constitutes a guiding operation.

Shoot me a PM if interested....

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26614365&cat=&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=2


----------

